# My nephews first lowrider bike.



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

So here is what he did to my beach cruiser i had abandoned in the back yard.

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/bike.jpg[/img]]

He took his rims from his Schwinn BMX and put them on. HE did it as a joke. I thaught it looked cool.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

So I told him if he wanted me to build him lowrider bike, he would have to help me and do the work. The next day when i got home from work, He had it all torn down. (sorry no pics of the tear down) I found some metel in the garage and stated on the tank. 

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/frame.jpg[/img]]

whats cool about this build... its going to count for his school reports. Hes going to do reports on economics, social studies, one other i cant remember what its about. lol that my Sisters department. lol

[URL=[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0130092200_0001_0001bike12345.jpg[/img]]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

My nephew Adam like those chopper shows... he asked if i could tilt the neck back like the way they do the choppers. so I put a slight rake in the neck.

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/adamsbike.jpg[/img]]

[URL=[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/adamsbike2.jpg[/img]]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Here the bike with the seat Adam bought with his own money. so far most of the parts he's bought with money he's saved up.

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0091.jpg[/img]]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

here he put his bell. fenders he found at a local swap meet for $18.00 and sissy bar for $16.00. He took steel wool to the chain guard and cleaned it up. Oh yeah Adams only 10 years old too.

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0093.jpg[/img]]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

relocated where the rear fender mounts and added a tail light. the tail i hooked him up with. and I am doing all the frame mods. :biggrin: 

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0902090625a1234567.jpg[/img]]


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh que nice! Be careful with that word Chopper Some people are afraid to think Outside the box!  
Im not! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

We went to the swap meet again... found these ape hangers grips and twisted mirrow. he paid 20 for the apes. 14 for the mirrors, also bought the twisted pedals and cranks... i bought the grips.
and i painted it with a purple to green color changing paint.



http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Picture003.jpg[/img]]

my very good friend Tony Ruiz hooked Adam up with the tires. THANKS homie.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Oct 31 2009, 01:23 AM~15520305
> *Oh que nice! Be careful with that word Chopper Some people are afraid to think Outside the box!
> Im not!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


looks damn good. Adam will be there soon... as long as he behave with mom and pops. lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Those rims came off a mongoose right?


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> *
> 
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Picture003.jpg[/img]]
> 
> ...




Hey no problem that's what family is for!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

COOL !


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2009, 12:32 AM~15520353
> *Those rims came off a mongoose right?
> *


Which ones Buddy? Don't quote me but i think Adams came off a Schwinn Bmx!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Oct 31 2009, 12:34 AM~15520361
> *Which ones Buddy?
> *












These right here ^^^^^^^^


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

for Adam helping me work on my Glasshouse I bought him a continental kit. and a homie from work kicked him down with some new forks Twisted.


http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/bike1234.jpg[/img]]


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2009, 12:35 AM~15520365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Don't quote me but i think Adams wheels
came off a Schwinn Bmx!


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2009, 01:32 AM~15520353
> *Those rims came off a mongoose right?
> *


no. they are schwinn. i'll post up a pic of the bike they are from tomorrow. they are bad ass huh? :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 31 2009, 01:33 AM~15520360
> *COOL !
> *


THANKS HOMIE
:biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

next for his bike is a new twisted neck, twisted antenna, chrome chain. but he's got to wait a couple of weeks. he acted up with my sis, his mom... and got grounded for two weeks. so no money for bike parts. lol oh well gives me time to put some rear skirts on the bike. lol just because hes grounded doesnt mean i can't work on the bike. :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Oct 31 2009, 12:51 AM~15520423
> *next for his bike is a new twisted neck, twisted antenna, chrome chain. but he's got to wait a couple of weeks. he acted up with my sis, his mom... and got grounded for two weeks. so no money for bike parts. lol oh well gives me time to put some rear skirts on the bike. lol just because hes grounded doesnt mean i can't work on the bike.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Oct 31 2009, 01:54 AM~15520431
> *:roflmao:
> *


you shoulda heard the yelling right now. rooch and adam got into a good one. lol


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Oct 31 2009, 01:01 AM~15520452
> *you shoulda heard the yelling right now. rooch and adam got into a good one. lol
> *


Tell them suckers to go to sleep!


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Oct 31 2009, 02:14 AM~15520484
> *Tell them suckers to go to sleep!
> *


they woke jaime up. its all quiet now lmao


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2009, 01:32 AM~15520353
> *Those rims came off a mongoose right?
> *


The rims came off a Schwwin Raider...

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/mmmmmm.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Copernicus (Jul 29, 2009)

You gotta love it when a little one puts their own money into a project


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Copernicus_@Oct 31 2009, 08:57 AM~15521298
> *You gotta love it when a little one puts their own money into a project
> *


Yeah it surprised the shit outa me. loving that he's getting into it. you should see him now, that he's been helping me. he's learning tools and wants me to teach him to weld. I told him next summer i'll start teaching him to weld. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

More frame mods. I say replace the downtube!


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Gotta give you props for stepping it down and helping out a little guy. plus he is learning some valuble lessons. a bike is the first step towards getting a car. nice job homie..


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 31 2009, 09:28 AM~15521418
> *More frame mods. I say replace the downtube!
> *


I'm trying to convince him. but he likes the way it looks.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Oct 31 2009, 09:53 AM~15521566
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Gotta give you props for stepping it down and helping out a little guy. plus he is learning some valuble lessons.  a bike is the first step towards getting a car. nice job homie..
> *


thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Oct 31 2009, 11:33 AM~15521798
> *I'm  trying to convince him. but he likes the way it looks.
> *


I like it to. its different yet original.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Here is adam being camera shy. lol
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/untitled.jpg[/img]]


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Oct 31 2009, 12:58 AM~15520191
> *My nephew Adam like those chopper shows... he asked if i could tilt the neck back like the way they do the choppers. so I put a slight rake in the neck.
> 
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/adamsbike.jpg[/img]]
> ...



these two pictures bring back some very fond memories from when i used to build bikes.

ahhhhhh,memories.I can still smell the bondo and primer


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Tomorrow we are going to start working on the rims. Adam wants the rim black and the spokes white. also going to maybe do his seat in white ostrich. :biggrin: 

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0091.jpg[/img]]
[/quote]


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

GOOD JOB YOUVE DONE KEEP IT PUSHING
AND THATS GOOD THAT YOU GOVT YOUR NEPHEWS BACK
AND ARE HELPING HIM OUT BUILD THIS BIKE...DONT GIVE UP ON
HIM....IM TELLING YOU FOR EXPERIENCE....
CONGRATS ON THE UPGRADES YOUR DOING...LITTLE BY LITTLE BUT
YOULL GET THERE...


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> Tomorrow we are going to start working on the rims. Adam wants the rim black and the spokes white. also going to maybe do his seat in white ostrich. :biggrin:
> 
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0091.jpg[/img]]



[/quote]
Oye i have paint if you need it!


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 3 2009, 09:45 PM~15554716
> *GOOD JOB YOUVE DONE KEEP IT PUSHING
> AND THATS GOOD THAT YOU GOVT YOUR NEPHEWS BACK
> AND ARE HELPING HIM OUT BUILD THIS BIKE...DONT GIVE UP ON
> ...


 Thanks wendy. yeah Adam was really sad when i took some time off from good times. Alot of little things going on with me right now. So right now the Cadi is on hold so i can work on his bike. I can take alot of let downs. I just can't let Adam down.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Oye i have paint if you need it! 
[/quote]

Thanks I can use all the help i can get.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Nov 4 2009, 07:10 AM~15558167
> *Thanks wendy. yeah Adam was really sad when i took some time off from good times. Alot of little things going on with me right now. So right now the Cadi is on hold so i can work on his bike. I can take alot of let downs. I just can't let Adam down.
> *


GOOD JOB HOMIE KEEP PUSHING. AND TELL THE LIL ONE DONT STOP EITHER. 

TO THE TOP FOR ADAM... 

ALWAYS WELCOME BACK HOMIE WHEN UR READY ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Oct 31 2009, 09:58 AM~15521932
> *Here is adam being camera shy. lol
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/untitled.jpg[/img]]
> *http://[img



:thumbsup:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 4 2009, 04:49 PM~15562462
> *GOOD JOB HOMIE KEEP PUSHING. AND TELL THE LIL ONE DONT STOP EITHER.
> 
> TO THE TOP FOR ADAM...
> ...


Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Does anyone have a twisted neck for sale? Chrome :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Nov 4 2009, 07:10 PM~15564605
> *Does anyone have a twisted neck for sale? Chrome  :biggrin:
> *


hit up wendy she has extra parts ,,, im not sure what she has


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 6 2009, 01:17 AM~15579413
> *hit up wendy she has extra parts ,,, im not sure what she has
> *


Thanks I got a neck coming soon. :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Bump for Adam... He has the swine flu, but he still tore down his bike so i can work on the skirts. Will post picks tomorrow.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Here it is torn down, ready for skirts. :biggrin: 

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/asd.jpg[/img]]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Nov 7 2009, 08:29 PM~15594642
> *Here it is torn down, ready for skirts.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/asd.jpg[/img]]
> *[img



:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Nov 7 2009, 08:29 PM~15594642
> *Here it is torn down, ready for skirts.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/asd.jpg[/img]]
> *[img



TTT....


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

cant wait till my niece and nephew is old enough to get a bike


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 8 2009, 01:08 AM~15595937
> *cant wait till my niece and nephew is old enough to get a bike
> *


why wait homie... get started make it a birthday or xmass present. :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Nov 9 2009, 05:35 PM~15612740
> *why wait homie... get started make it a birthday or xmass present.  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: This Flu Shit aint no joke im going on my second week with this shit!


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Nov 9 2009, 08:15 PM~15613228
> *:thumbsup: This Flu Shit aint no joke im going on my second week with this shit!
> *


Take care of it. people getting sick left and right at work.


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Bump for Adam our Newest Majestics Bike Club Prospect!!! Get well soon buddy!


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

You Guys still Need that extra sheet metal i have for his Skirts?


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Nov 13 2009, 10:50 PM~15660674
> *You Guys still Need that extra sheet metal i have for his Skirts?
> *


Yeah I need the metal... thanks loco. :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Nov 13 2009, 09:31 PM~15660038
> *Bump for Adam our Newest Majestics Bike Club Prospect!!! Get well soon buddy!
> *


 :wow: Oh shit When did this happen!?


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Nov 13 2009, 08:58 PM~15660746
> *:wow: Oh shit When did this happen!?
> *


I told him he was just a phone call away. Im sure you can piece the rest together! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Nov 13 2009, 11:03 PM~15660792
> *I told him he was just a phone call away. Im sure you can piece the rest together!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok today I started working on the skirts for Adams bike.

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/1114091834.jpg[/img]]

[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/1114091834a.jpg[/img]]

[URL=[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/1114091849.jpg[/img]]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Welds ground down.

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/1114091859.jpg[/img]]

Also convinced Adam to let me cut the seat post.

[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/1114091905.jpg[/img]]

Thanks Tony For hookin up Adam with the metal. And also for letting my use your tools. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Nov 14 2009, 08:21 PM~15667728
> *Welds ground down.
> 
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/1114091859.jpg[/img]]
> ...



Hey no Problem Mike. I was gonna say that Work table sure looks familiar!  Tell Adam im Happy hes feeling better! :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Nov 14 2009, 10:31 PM~15667796
> *Hey no Problem Mike. I was gonna say that Work table sure looks familiar!    Tell Adam im Happy hes feeling better! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

And tomorrow BODY FILLER!

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/1114091834.jpg[/img]]

[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/1114091834a.jpg[/img]]

[URL=[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/1114091849.jpg[/img]]
[/quote]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

started on the body work.

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/1115091921.jpg[/img]]

[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/1115091921a.jpg[/img]]

[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/1115091922.jpg[/img]]


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Nov 15 2009, 07:51 PM~15674860
> *started on the body work.
> 
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/1115091921.jpg[/img]]
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

A little body work and primer. :biggrin: 

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/primer.jpg[/img]]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

working on the inside of the skirts.

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/primer1.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Nov 20 2009, 04:48 PM~15730069
> *working on the inside of the skirts.
> 
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/primer1.jpg[/img]]
> *[img



NICE STYLE!!!!...WUT U DOING TO THE MIDDLE TUBE?


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2009, 06:02 PM~15730217
> *NICE STYLE!!!!...WUT U DOING TO THE MIDDLE TUBE?
> *


not sure yet. hoping something grabs my attention to put there. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Nov 20 2009, 05:08 PM~15730277
> *not sure yet. hoping something grabs my attention to put there. :biggrin:
> *


U GOT A THEME FOR IT???


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2009, 06:15 PM~15730356
> *U GOT A THEME FOR IT???
> *


no theme... just building the Adam wants it.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/1120091651111111.jpg[/img]]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

some more work done today. :biggrin: 

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/bike45.jpg[/img]]


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Nov 21 2009, 07:59 PM~15741232
> *some more work done today.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/bike45.jpg[/img]]
> *[img



Looks Good! I also got Anthony's Bike all Mocked up!


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

I had some free time yesterday... 

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/bikenew1.jpg[/img]]

[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/bikenew2.jpg[/img]]

started filling in some spots. :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Nov 26 2009, 02:23 PM~15791548
> *I had some free time yesterday...
> 
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/bikenew1.jpg[/img]]
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Some progress done to the bike. slowly not rushing anything.


http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/newbike.jpg[/img]]


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Oct 30 2009, 11:08 PM~15520222
> *Here the bike with the seat Adam bought with his own money. so far most of the parts he's bought with money he's saved up.
> 
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0091.jpg[/img]]
> *http://[img




those rims are insane!!!!!


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 1 2010, 10:38 PM~16157651
> *those rims are insane!!!!!
> *


Thanks... :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

man i wish i had my dad help me on a bike like this or uncles but yea i had to do evreything on my own but keep up on the good work wit the bike and tell that little kid to enjoy his buil and to learn alot it will help in the futre


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Jan 2 2010, 09:31 PM~16165209
> *man i wish i had my dad help me on a bike like this or uncles but yea i had to do evreything on my own but keep up on the good work wit the bike and tell that little kid to enjoy his buil and to learn alot it will help in the futre
> *


Thanks homie. Today i got him the paint hopefully this week I can finish the rest of the body work and start painting it. Just not to sure what to do with the rims yet.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Oct 31 2009, 02:08 AM~15520222
> *Here the bike with the seat Adam bought with his own money. so far most of the parts he's bought with money he's saved up.
> 
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0091.jpg[/img]]
> *http://[img





THOSE RIMS ARE BAD AZZ!!!! :cheesy: 

SELL EM TO ME.... :angry:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 2 2010, 11:11 PM~16166206
> *THOSE RIMS ARE BAD AZZ!!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> SELL EM TO ME....  :angry:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono: 

Those rims are real schwwin. I haven't seen them anywhere else before. I need to find a place to chrome them. :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Jan 2 2010, 10:09 PM~16166191
> *Thanks homie. Today i got him the paint hopefully this week I can finish the rest of the body work and start painting it. Just not to sure what to do with the rims yet.
> *


yea im almost done sanding my frame im going to paint it candy red with some flakes :biggrin: you should crome those rims and paint the spoke the color of the bike or its up to th little kid but keep up the good work


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Jan 2 2010, 10:09 PM~16166191
> *Thanks homie. Today i got him the paint hopefully this week I can finish the rest of the body work and start painting it. Just not to sure what to do with the rims yet.
> *


keep us posted....looking real good homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

To the Top for Adam! :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Did a little bit more work to Adams bike. Now just have to block it out. :biggrin: 

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/bikejan.jpg[/img]]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Some more work done... getting ready for vegas. :biggrin: 
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0909001955.jpg[/img]]
I cut out the center post. and started working on the turn table.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Started building the bike seat. :biggrin: 
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0910002311_0001.jpg[/img]]
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0913000957.jpg[/img]]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

on the finished turn table. sorry for the bad pics cell phone camera messing up.
]

oh yeah and all work... building and upholstery of the turntable, the seat, and bike. all done by me. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool 1st time seeing it looking good 
and heres my sons wheel








:biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 13 2010, 04:27 PM~18557203
> *cool 1st time seeing it looking good
> and heres my sons  wheel
> 
> ...


bad ass wheels our boys got huh?  
my nephew wants his painted like the bike but with white spokes. i'll have them done during the week.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

freshly done seat. :biggrin: 
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0913001735.jpg[/img]]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT I LIKE THIS BUILD :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 16 2010, 01:30 PM~18583939
> *TTT I LIKE THIS BUILD  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

making borders for another club members bike. :biggrin: 
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0916001351_0001.jpg[/img]]
the base is suede, the posts will be painted.


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Sep 13 2010, 07:44 PM~18559733
> *freshly done seat. :biggrin:
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0913001735.jpg[/img]]
> *http://[img



The seat came out bad ass Mike! :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Sep 16 2010, 09:48 PM~18587484
> *The seat came out bad ass Mike!  :thumbsup:
> *


 Thanks


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Primed Adams bike and rims. tomorrow i will start wet sanding. :biggrin: 

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0919001231a.jpg[/img]]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0919001231.jpg[/img]]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Rims are painted. :biggrin: 
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0920001437.jpg[/img]]


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:wow:
any close ups


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 20 2010, 04:54 PM~18613736
> *:wow:
> any close ups
> *


http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0920001626.jpg[/img]]


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Sep 20 2010, 03:33 PM~18613552
> *Rims are painted.  :biggrin:
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0920001437.jpg[/img]]
> *http://[img



:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

:biggrin: 

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0921001019_0001.jpg[/img]]


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Sep 20 2010, 04:09 PM~18613872
> *http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0920001626.jpg[/img]]
> *http://[img



:0


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yours are 20 inch wheels right??? my sons are 16 if you want a 3 wheel for cont kit i have the rear if you want to make offer


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 21 2010, 05:11 PM~18624879
> *yours are 20 inch wheels right??? my sons are 16 if you want a 3 wheel for cont kit i have the rear if you want to make offer
> *


$20.00? :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sure as long as it cover shipping pm me you details


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Painted Adams bike today. :biggrin: 
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0923001349a.jpg[/img]] 
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0923001348a.jpg[/img]][URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0923001348.jpg[/img]]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Painted and put together. :biggrin: 

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0924001153_0001.jpg[/img]]


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Sep 24 2010, 01:33 PM~18653109
> *Painted and put together.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0924001153_0001.jpg[/img]]
> *http://[img






is that a 26" frame?


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 24 2010, 02:48 PM~18653232
> *is that a 26" frame?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

looks good 
did it get sent out so i can keep an eye out and my dad dont think its his lol


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 24 2010, 10:22 PM~18656290
> *looks good
> did it get sent out so i can keep an eye out and my dad dont think its his lol
> *


money order will go out monday.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

k just checking to make sure i get it and not my dad - same name


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 25 2010, 10:10 AM~18658689
> *k just checking to make sure i get it and not my dad - same name
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

:biggrin: On the turn table

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0282.jpg[/img]]
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0281.jpg[/img]]


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

how long did it take you to lace the wheels ??? man i hate them lol


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 25 2010, 09:05 PM~18661904
> *how long did it take you to lace the wheels ??? man i hate them lol
> *


shit took me an hour. when i got the spoke thru all the holes i realized i crossed the spokes wrong! the threaded part stuck out like a half inch. lol so two hours or so. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i took a pic of the wheel before i took them apart and it was still a pain lol 
no more cross lace wheels lol yeah right


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Sep 25 2010, 05:12 PM~18660988
> *:biggrin: On the turn table
> 
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0282.jpg[/img]]
> ...





nice


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 25 2010, 09:58 PM~18662223
> *i took a pic of the wheel before i took them apart and it was still a pain lol
> no more cross lace wheels lol yeah right
> *


lol whats worse is they are only 48 spokes, n we are complaining lol :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 25 2010, 10:01 PM~18662240
> *nice
> *


thanks, my nephew likes it. most of the bike was his idea, i just did all the work.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Sep 25 2010, 10:37 PM~18662670
> *lol whats worse is they are only 48 spokes, n we are complaining lol :biggrin:
> *


i have done straght lace them are easy


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 26 2010, 10:21 AM~18664075
> *:biggrin:
> i have done straght lace them are easy
> *


once i get that 16" rim, i'm done. :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Vegas right around the corner. :wow:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Just did a little something simple for a fellow club member. blue suede. :biggrin: 

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0928001040_0001.jpg[/img]]

the under side. its just painted navy blue.
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0928001227a_0001.jpg[/img]]


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

seats nice can you get purple???


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 28 2010, 01:38 PM~18682592
> *seats nice can you get purple???
> *


yeah if its not in stock i can order it. only pedo is a 2 yard minimum.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

pm me price or trade

i got a seat the same size i want /need done if you wand to do???


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 28 2010, 03:41 PM~18683625
> *pm me price or trade
> 
> i got a seat the same size i want /need done if you wand to do???
> *


sure i can do it no problem.


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Sep 28 2010, 10:49 AM~18681792
> *Just did a little something simple for a fellow club member. blue suede.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0928001040_0001.jpg[/img]]
> ...



Came out real good!


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Sep 28 2010, 08:37 PM~18686828
> *Came out real good!
> *


  thanks


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Got the conformation letter for Vegas today. :biggrin: 

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0288.jpg[/img]]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Added some mirrors to the under side of nephew Adams bike seat. :biggrin: 

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0291.jpg[/img]]

[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0292.jpg[/img]]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

looking good 
be sure to hit me up about the seat when you find out


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 29 2010, 10:22 PM~18697778
> *looking good
> be sure to hit me up about the seat when you find out
> *


friday ill get a color sample of the purple.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sweet


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

still need the tire for the continental kit so i can upholster a cover for it. :biggrin: 

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0293.jpg[/img]]


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Oct 1 2010, 03:28 PM~18713404
> *still need the tire for the continental kit so i can upholster a cover for it.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0293.jpg[/img]]
> *http://[img



:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Oct 2 2010, 12:40 AM~18716341
> *:thumbsup:
> *


hey when you have a chance PM me some pics of the turn table i did for you porfa.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Check out some of my work. :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=563288


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice keep it up bro some nice work 

sorry i havent pm you been swamped with other things off the comp get to you in a min


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 4 2010, 09:06 AM~18730273
> *nice keep it up bro some nice work
> 
> sorry i havent pm you been swamped with other things off the comp get to you in a min
> *


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Covered the continental kit for Adams bike.
:biggrin: 
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0298.jpg[/img]]
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0299.jpg[/img]]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

pics from the vegas super show


http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/DSC02923.jpg[/img]]
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/DSC02942.jpg[/img]]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Oct 14 2010, 12:32 PM~18810471
> *pics from the vegas super show
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/DSC02923.jpg[/img]]
> [URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/DSC02942.jpg[/img]]
> *http://[img



looks very nice hows it going ???


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 12 2010, 09:18 PM~19055597
> *looks very nice hows it going ???
> *


whats up homie. how you been? dealing with some ups and downs here. but what can you do huh. :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Nov 14 2010, 12:01 PM~19065117
> *whats up homie. how you been? dealing with some ups and downs here. but what can you do huh. :happysad:
> *


YEAH I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN same here lose the net then get a job then court ect.ect......

am hoping in feb we can proceed on what we (you and me) talked about hope thats cool with you :happysad:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 14 2010, 11:42 PM~19069718
> *YEAH I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN  same here lose the net then get a job then court ect.ect......
> 
> am hoping in feb we can proceed on what we (you and me) talked about  hope thats cool with you  :happysad:
> *


cool you know it. ready when you are.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

bump for my nephew.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Bump for my nephew. His bike went in for a candy paint job, pics coming soon. :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Feb 7 2011, 10:59 PM~19815196
> *Bump for my nephew. His bike went in for a candy paint job, pics coming soon.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

also will be doing new upholstery.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

What do you think?
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/newpaint2.jpg[/img]]

and the tank.
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/newpaintjob1.jpg[/img]]

Paint done by Cronic here in the 805


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Feb 9 2011, 01:58 PM~19828425
> *What do you think?
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/newpaint2.jpg[/img]]
> 
> ...



looks real nice


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Feb 9 2011, 01:58 PM~19828425
> *What do you think?
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/newpaint2.jpg[/img]]
> 
> ...



Dam came out real nice!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Next stop... pin striper and upholstery.

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P140211_1402.jpg[/img]]


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Feb 9 2011, 01:58 PM~19828425
> *What do you think?
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/newpaint2.jpg[/img]]
> 
> ...



Nice bro


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Feb 9 2011, 01:58 PM~19828425
> *What do you think?
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/newpaint2.jpg[/img]]
> 
> ...



Lookin real good mike!


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

nice work and great thread! good to see the lil homie getting the love of lowriders instilled in him at an early age This has been a trip to read because it seems like you painted it, then refab'd the frame, then painted it again.. then decided to change the paint again..lol. but its turnin out awesome homie! keep up the good work


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Feb 16 2011, 12:24 PM~19884038
> *nice work and great thread! good to see the lil homie getting the love of lowriders instilled in him at an early age  This has been a trip to read because it seems like you painted it, then refab'd the frame, then painted it again.. then decided to change the paint again..lol. but its turnin out awesome homie! keep up the good work
> *


yeah i did all the work two paint jobs upholstery. this time my nephew wanted a real candy paintjob. i dont have the skill for that, so i had to pay acctually we went halfers on the paint. i'm going to do two tone red velvet seat. with some gems instead of the regular old buttons. i have another build thread some where for my ladies bike im building. got her into the lowrider lifestyle. :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

T T T


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Feb 16 2011, 03:08 PM~19885659
> *yeah i did all the work two paint jobs upholstery. this time my nephew wanted a real candy paintjob. i dont have the skill for that, so i had to pay acctually we went halfers on the paint. i'm going to do two tone red velvet seat. with some gems instead of the regular old buttons. i have another build thread some where for my ladies bike im building. got her into the lowrider lifestyle.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Upholstered a new seat for Adam. :biggrin: 
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P080311_1235.jpg[/img]]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

T T T


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

shitty cell phone pic. :happysad:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Mar 12 2011, 06:09 PM~20077022
> *shitty cell phone pic. :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Finally got off my lazy butt and finished the seat. :biggrin: 

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P100511_1444.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbsup: hella nice....


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@May 12 2011, 09:56 AM~20536976
> *:thumbsup: hella nice....
> *


thanks


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Started on a new project. A 2010 schwinn tricycle.

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/P121210_0632.jpg[/img]]

I raked the neck, relocated the side bars. and made a set of forks to fit the tricycle.

[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/P270411_1735.jpg[/img]] I also cut and flipped the handle bars.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Added some mufflers to the trike.

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P160511_1338.jpg[/img]]

and putting my nephews bike back together.

[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P150511_1833.jpg[/img]]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Getting ready for the NITE LIFE show in S.B.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

At the NITE LIFE show in S.B.









Took home second place.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

caprice75classic said:


> Finally got off my lazy butt and finished the seat. :biggrin:
> 
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P100511_1444.jpg[/img]]




I like it.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

DVS said:


> I like it.


thanks... it might be for sale.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Bump for Adam!


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

caprice75classic said:


> Upholstered a new seat for Adam. :biggrin:
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P080311_1235.jpg[/img]]






caprice75classic said:


> Finally got off my lazy butt and finished the seat. :biggrin:
> [URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P100511_1444.jpg[/img]]


nice seat...


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

primered my trike.








not sure what color to paint it. already have candy red, was thinking candy green or candy orange.

and this is the seat and love seat i made.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

caprice75classic said:


> Bump for Adam!


nice


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

silver base, silver flake. candy green.


----------

